# A Kanadai Magyar Televízió honlapja megújult



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 3)

Pufi kérésére elkészült a Kanadai Magyar Televízió új honlapja.
Újdonság, hogy a műsorok tényleg megnézhetőek :8: és már fel is került a szeptember 4.-i adás.

Elérhető a régi-új címen: *http://kmtv.ca*


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 3)

goyo írta:


> Pufi kérésére elkészült a Kanadai Magyar Televízió új honlapja.
> Újdonság, hogy műsorok tényleg megnézhetőek :8: és már fel is került a szeptember 4.-i adás.
> 
> Elérhető a régi-új címen: *http://kmtv.ca*http://kmtv.ca


 

 Imadom az ujitasokat


----------



## Melitta (2006 Szeptember 3)

goyo írta:


> Pufi kérésére elkészült a Kanadai Magyar Televízió új honlapja.
> Újdonság, hogy a műsorok tényleg megnézhetőek :8: és már fel is került a szeptember 4.-i adás.
> 
> Elérhető a régi-új címen: *http://kmtv.ca*http://kmtv.ca


 

Jol nez ki, ugyes vagy! 
Sok sikert az uj oldalhoz es sok latogatot kivanunk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 3)

Melitta írta:


> Jol nez ki, ugyes vagy!
> Sok sikert az uj oldalhoz es sok latogatot kivanunk!!!!!!!!!



Kosz...Meg nem keszultem el teljesen...fel kell raknom par reklamot...ilyesmikre gondoltam (kattints ra):

Csatolás megtekintése 23427


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 3)

goyo nagyon jo,de ha a Pufi maszna ki a lyukbol??


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 3)

Amigo írta:


> goyo nagyon jo,de ha a Pufi maszna ki a lyukbol??



Megoldhato...


----------



## Melitta (2006 Szeptember 3)

nem biztos hogy atadjuk ezt a titkos helyet


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 3)

Melitta írta:


> nem biztos hogy atadjuk ezt a titkos helyet



Nem is...ez a mi helyunk...

Csak poen volt...


----------



## Melitta (2006 Szeptember 3)

ja, ertjuk a humort....


----------



## lucir (2008 November 25)

Jó lett, gratula!


----------



## romesz (2008 November 25)

Azt hiszem, idonkent kellene reklam a tv-nek, mert pl en csak veletlen talaltam ra es koszonom, hogy van ilyen is.


----------



## KDina (2009 Május 23)

Ezt lehet nézni nálunk is Dollard Des Ormeauxban?


----------

